# My new little additions :)



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

Here are a few pics before they went into their tank. My nice little Panda and some hybrids.


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

Awesome looking shrimp. Why do they have to be so cute


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks! They are that way so we spend way too much money on half inch long critters that we cant play with lol.


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

LOL ain't that the truth. It's crazy the price of some shrimp. You plan on breeding them?


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

Yup, I have tons of crystals and have done well with them so I took the leap for this little one since they are a little more sensitive. At $55 each I wanted to try out 1 first, the other crystals in the pick are hybrids so they carry the genes to make the BKK and Pandas  It will be a few months but hopefully they all do well.


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

Ouch with that price tag on just one I wish you tons of luck and much success. At least they seem to breed easier than fish


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

From other people here locally that I know have them they have been breeding them fine but getting the offspring to thrive has been there issue. I figured what the heck its worth a shot


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Beautiful! Someday I'll actually be able to afford them....55$ a pop? That's crazy talk, lol.


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

and I thought my 10$ blue rams were expensive... dear lord


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

These guys used to be $400 plus about a year ago. now thats crazy lol


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

Disturbed said:


> These guys used to be $400 plus about a year ago. now thats crazy lol


that's like a 50 gal setup with stand! that's outrageous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

$400 each??? LOL singolz that's more than a 50 gal with stand. There would be enough left over to stock the tank to


----------



## singolz (Oct 27, 2011)

MochaLatte said:


> $400 each??? LOL singolz that's more than a 50 gal with stand. There would be enough left over to stock the tank to


haha, sounds like I should switch my career from bartending to breeding some shrimp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectCode858 (Nov 29, 2011)

$400 down to $55 wow. That really is a huge jump. Very beautiful shrimp. Wish I could afford those one day. Good luck.


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice! I had a couple, too. But they didn't survive very long


----------



## izit (Nov 30, 2011)

nice looking shrimps, gonna get some once my water ready


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

So far so good, foraging all day just like a happy little shrimp does. izit for these I would recommend not only a cycled tank but a well established tank. These guys are very sensitive and need stability. My tank is about a year old with AS 3 large dual sponge filters and a air pump made for 150g plus tanks pumping lots of air to get those filters moving water. This little one has been in there about 2 weeks now and by the looks of it, loving it!


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

ProjectCode858 said:


> $400 down to $55 wow. That really is a huge jump. Very beautiful shrimp. Wish I could afford those one day. Good luck.


That is a jump but like any shrimp they start out a lot and then come down. If I remember correctly the first ones available were in the thousands. I would'nt be surprised if BKK and RW find a hovering price in the $20 range by the time they are main stream. They are sensitive enough that they won't be as common as neos.


----------

